# Finally enough snow to test my contraptions



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Finally, in January no less, got a good 4-7" in our area yesterday afternoon/last night. so at last got to try out the purpose built snow mover I constructed. I have another thread about building the rear pull plow but video was kinda bad, this isn't the greatest since I was alone and had to have camera stationary, but it's easy to see usefulness of a pull plow for residential snow clearing..rode across town to FIL's house since he's in Arizona and I knew he'd have a fresh pallet on which to test.

Pull plow performed as it should, scraping down to concrete and catching what front plow left behind...and no shoveling to clean against garage door.

Front wings I made to give me a 6' wide plow worked great, you can see how the wings contain the snow (stacks up and pushes forward vs just going off the sides) and having the extra width REALLY makes life great since you can get up close and personal to buildings (his house) and on the far side there is about a 12" drop off on the driveway to neighbors yard with no fear of falling in/getting stuck.

Cab was awesome for what it is, waiting on plastic place to quote me some MR10 lexan to get through this winter, but spring I'll be building doors and encapsulating cab with lexan for zero blind spots and no wind coming in. Air temp when I left home was -11*F and windchiill at -21*F so I put on my winter riding gear and rode the 8 miles through town to his house to film it. Still cold but a lot less cold than being exposed.

Just a lot of back and forth like plowing is, but it did an excellent job/and nice end product, the depth of the snow made for a little more overlap passes, but such is the case with any snow over 2" just due to build up. Should be able to change setting to 720HD, I "think" youtube has processed enough of it to allow it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Very cool. The cab makes that quad look like a Smartcar.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Blahh, I lol'd because that's exactly what my brother told me a little while ago LOL.

It'll be different next winter, I didn't know what to expect, priced on 1" aluminum square tubing and was going to build my own hard cab with doors until I added EVERYTHING up and was exceeding $1K so I took a step back and took a chance on this $190 unit from someplace..cant remember. Overall a nice little unit, but currently waiting on plastic dealer to call me back on some MR10 lexan prices for a front/rear windshield so I can cut out that clear vinyl since visibility sucks from being distorted. Then this spring going to break out the conduit bender and finish off the sides and make actual full length doors and cover the entire thing with plexi so it's a weather tight hard cab with ZERO blind spots (using the pull plow sucks, but thankfully there's a zip down door on the back I can look down through) Then I can add a nice propane mr heat and be all nice and cozy playing around.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Very nice job. Where in IA? My wife grew up in Atlantic. Her father still lives there, so we get up once or twice a year.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Im up in the waterloo/cedar falls area


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

IHI;1921398 said:


> Im up in the waterloo/cedar falls area


Ok. Just curious.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks like it works great.Thumbs Up
Who makes the cab and does it come down to the running boards or is it open?


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

BUFF;1921425 said:


> Looks like it works great.Thumbs Up
> Who makes the cab and does it come down to the running boards or is it open?


Classic Acessories:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NKW7O8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

No leg covering, actually none of the cab's I looked at that were reasonable offered them, if you wanted to drop a few thousand there were a few over sea companies that offered composite cabs to enclose it.

It went together in about 15 minutes...takes longer to take the plastic bubble wrap off the pipes than to assemble. Every joint is labled with a letter so you know A-A, B-B, C-C...and they use a spring loaded clip to interlock for quick assembly, and if you want to break it down in the spring, quick disassembly.

With these stupid plastic flat racks Polaris uses, I bought 4- 1/2" EMT clamps and just used a sheet metal screw to attach cab to the rack (2 clamps front/rear). Held up doing 35mph down the road for my trip across town to film that yesterday just fine.

But like I said, I'm going to buy more 1/2" electrical conduit and make the cab enclosable. Lots of blind spots when using the rear plow I built and the clear vinyl sucks to look out of (hence replacing with lexan). But I'll still be hundreds and hundreds ahead spiffing up this thing vs doing one from scratch.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

IHI;1921468 said:


> Classic Acessories:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NKW7O8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> No leg covering, actually none of the cab's I looked at that were reasonable offered them, if you wanted to drop a few thousand there were a few over sea companies that offered composite cabs to enclose it.
> ...


Thx for the feedback and link.


----------

